# Poor Grizzly..Shot with a BB...



## Cristina76 (Jan 7, 2007)

I haven't been on here for a while.. I've been super busy. But I did want to share this with all of you. 

My 17 month old, 15 lb Grizzly was shot with a BB gun (probably an Air Rifle) while he was playing outside in his/my fenced in back yard. My dogs do not roam the neighborhood; they are ALWAYS locked in their yard for their safety and protection and to prevent a tragedy like this. The access to the yard where he was shot is very remotely accessed. I use to give them access to the back yard through a doggy door. Not anymore.. I'm so scared that my poor boys will be shot at again. Let me clarify I dont lock them outside, they had free indoor and outdoor access. 

I woke up Sunday 4/10/2011 to find my dog 17 month old, 15 lb Grizzly bleeding and whimpering. I rushed him to the vet immediately and to my surprise someone HAD shot him. My Vet said if it hadn’t been for his long hair, the BB would have traveled much deeper than the 2 inches it did. Fortunately the BB wrapped around and tangled into his hair before entering his body, which slowed it down. If he had short hair like my other 14 lb dog, it would have caused much more damage and the vet said at best requiring surgery, with the great possibility of death, due to internal injuries and perhaps a delayed diagnosis. I’m so lucky it didn’t go deep enough to penetrate or damage any organs. 

I have spoken to most of my neighbors, and they are just as upset as I. I have reported this to the authority's but me living in a rural area, and i have no proof of who did this, what they can do is limited also. I made poster's and flyer's mailed to all the neighbors telling them of what happened and posted them up around the neighborhood with pictures of his wound and the BB. I've talked to almost everyone and told them to please call if there is a problem and I will do what i can. But now I feel like my yard is so unsafe.. I've planted pants along the fence so that my dogs wont be tempted to bark , but these plants will take a few years to totally fill in.

I Just feel bad that they dont have free access to the yard.. They LOVE being outside. I have not gotten any information on who shot him, which is so sad to me, cause I was hoping it was an accident. I was hoping for more out of my neighors.. I was hoping to find out why... 

I just want to reminded everyone that even if the dogs are fenced in you dont now how people are going to react. There are alot of CRAZY people out there. Becareful and make sure someone can't hurt them.

The important thing is both of my boy's are fine now.. Grizzly is afraid of gun shots now and growls whenever he hears them. But he is still happy and loves people. Now none of the animals have access outside with out me letting them out, even my cat.. and the piddle pads are back in the kitchen while i'm at work.. but I know he's safe and thats all that matters. 

I've encluded some pics of the BB and the hair still wrapped around it, the wound.


----------



## ShirleyH (Sep 13, 2009)

Cristina,

I just want to cry--and get my hands on whoever did this. I hope the neighbors are watchful because this is one mean person.

Kisses to Grizzly. I know you'll take great care of him.

Shirley


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

oh my god..that is just so horrible. What the heck is wrong with people??!!!
Glad he is ok!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I can't even fathom this kind of mentality. It takes a very sick mind, if this was a deliberate act. I can imagine your fear. Sending hugs to Grizzly and you.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

gently rubs to Grizzly from me and Henry.
I hope the neighborhood will be safe, as best as it can be for those with pets.


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

Oh my God, who would do such a thing to a little defenseless dog???? I'm glad to hear Grizzly will be ok and it's amazing that he's not afraid of the yard, people, etc after that experience.

I'm so sorry, I can't imagine what it's like not to feel safe in your own yard.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

I am so glad your Grizzly is OK! That is horrible! There are some really scary people out there. Earlier this month, in SW Washington, some teenagers were arrested for shooting animals with a .22-caliber rifle while 'joyriding'. When questioned, one of the teens admitted to 10 cats that evening, and 50 cats, 2 dogs and a deer in the previous couple of months. They say 100 cats have been victimized and possibly up to 200. These were 16 and 17 year old kids.


----------



## jessegirl (May 13, 2011)

Sickening.


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

I am so sorry about Grizzly and am glad that he is doing well.


----------



## Cristina76 (Jan 7, 2007)

Thank you everyone. Grizzly is doing awesome .. happy.. loves it outside but doesn't hang out on the fence line as much. He also doesn't bark as much. While outside. I've lived here for 20+ years since I was a kid. I know all the neighbors but 1.. so sad... I have my suspicions but no proof. My back yard is not really visible by the road . Three neighbors but up against it. So its a hard situation to not let effect my relationship with my neighbors.

I still hope this was an accident.. maybe stray bb but not probable with the way the yard is layed out and were he was shot. He was hit abt an inch from his back bone. It sickens me that someone would purposefuly hurt someone elsewhere pet.. also a 15 lb dog, so small. 

I'm just glad hes doing ok.. and so greatful the bb was tangled in his hair first before entering his body. .. it truely saved his life. And I'm glad my other dog cooper wasn't shot cause his hairs so short he probably would of been so hurt really bad.


----------



## dodrop82 (May 21, 2010)

Wow.....I would be kickin' ass and takin' names....I admire your restraint!!!!


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

This is sickening and the kids doing it are really bordering on something much worse. From what I was taught, almost every serial killer was an animal abuser at an early age...there is seriously something missing in these people. I think you can assume they were never taught the value of life, or respect for others...
My only suggestion is to get some signs and maybe a real OR a fake camera..the signs saying your property is under surveillance via camera...you need to post letters to the editor of your newspaper, if your tv stations have investigative reporters call them and have them do some interviews, etc. Post rewards..you do not have to say how much in every vet office, feed store, anyplace you can..It can be 50.00...whatever...
Let the world know you are posting surveillance cameras on your residence and why...
I have actually seen people caught with these simple cameras...
I have a deep disregard for people like this and unfortunately they ARE usually teenagers who think they are so very smart...disgusting.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

I just thought of something else...if you can somehow get the rewards posted close to the schools, it is surprising how those little weasels will rat on each other for a few bucks!!!!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

I'm so sorry to hear about Grizzly but relieved he is going to be okay. It is pretty awful not to feel safe in your own backyard. Hopefully, the person will be found and prosecuted. I would be so furious if someone intentionally hurt one of my defenseless little babies!


----------



## katkoota (Feb 25, 2010)

how awful is that  

I am glad that Grizzly is doing better. Please give him my kisses <3


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I'm SO sorry to hear that this happened to little Grizzly, and I'm really glad to hear that he's on the mend.

My son's High School graduation party is getting underway as I write this, and I find myself VERY glad that he has surrounded himself with nice, caring kids. Kodi is running in and out of the house with them, and I know he is completely safe with them. I know that sometimes kids go bad in spite of their parents, but I think, more often, this kind of behavior is the result of kids who haven't been taught properly growing up. Sickening.


----------



## dodrop82 (May 21, 2010)

All very good ideas, Flynn!


----------



## Cristina76 (Jan 7, 2007)

Thank you for the idea's Flynn. I did put up Poster's with what happened, and mailed flyer's to all the neighbors telling them what happened. and went door to door to the neighbors that are really close. so everyone know's.. and I'm hoping that who ever did this will think again next time knowing people are watching and listening.. One of the neighbors who property butt up to my back yard has 2 boxer's and the boxer's play with my boy's.. The other neighbor has sheep, chickens, 4 Pugs, and a Aussi... so i am pretty sure neither of them did it.. the third neighbor wont talk to me when i stop by.. ummm they are very unapprociable, actually i've never met them before. they live on another street that goes behind me.. I under stand this neighbor has complained to another neighbor of his dogs barking, and honestly I dont hear the dogs bark often... but then again dogs barking dont bother me cause thats what they do.. I do have to admit that my Grizzly is a barker.. but is pretty good stopping when i tell him too, and comes in the house.. but he only barks when he see's something.. and the neighbor i'm suspicious of, Grizzly never barks at him. Of all the neighbors I think the younges Kids are iun there Late 20's and if they have kids they are young.. so I think this is an adult.. I just pray it was an accident.. 

Again thank you for all the advice. I might put up a new poster stating there is an award for information... hmmmmm...


----------



## Ninja (Nov 1, 2010)

So sad to think someone would do something that horrible to a defenseless dog over barking. Honestly I hope it was an accident but who would be out at night playing with BB guns.  I'm soo sorry this happened to Grizzly he did not deserve it. I'm glad he is going to be okay!! :hug:


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Cristina76 said:


> Thank you for the idea's Flynn. I did put up Poster's with what happened, and mailed flyer's to all the neighbors telling them what happened. and went door to door to the neighbors that are really close. so everyone know's.. and I'm hoping that who ever did this will think again next time knowing people are watching and listening.. One of the neighbors who property butt up to my back yard has 2 boxer's and the boxer's play with my boy's.. The other neighbor has sheep, chickens, 4 Pugs, and a Aussi... so i am pretty sure neither of them did it.. the third neighbor wont talk to me when i stop by.. ummm they are very unapprociable, actually i've never met them before. they live on another street that goes behind me.. I under stand this neighbor has complained to another neighbor of his dogs barking, and honestly I dont hear the dogs bark often... but then again dogs barking dont bother me cause thats what they do.. I do have to admit that my Grizzly is a barker.. but is pretty good stopping when i tell him too, and comes in the house.. but he only barks when he see's something.. and the neighbor i'm suspicious of, Grizzly never barks at him. Of all the neighbors I think the younges Kids are iun there Late 20's and if they have kids they are young.. so I think this is an adult.. I just pray it was an accident..
> 
> Again thank you for all the advice. I might put up a new poster stating there is an award for information... hmmmmm...


Need to be sure it says Reward, call if you have information on the person/persons who shot my dog...that way it is not just for any information...


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

I know you said you live in a rural area, but what is the size of your parcel? Do you have open fencing or solid fencing?

We live on an acre and, after our German Shepherd was shot by a .22 in our own backyard, we replaced our corral fencing with a block wall along one side of our yard to block the view from the neighbors that we know did it. You can't shoot through a block wall. Our GSD survived, the shot was a through and through on his thigh, back to front.

The people living next door also had their small dog shot - with a BB gun - by the same culprit.

We've not had any other injuries since we put up the wall and I think the guy who did the shooting is gone now, it was years ago, but we wanted to be d*** sure that he couldn't take any more pot shots at our dogs from the safety of his own yard again. 

I'm sorry to hear you have a dangerous neighbor and that Grizzly was hurt. I hope he heals quickly and that you can get some sort of deterrent up to help protect your little ones.


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

Oh, this makes me so angry.. :rant: WHY do people shoot poor defenseless animals? We've had someone do a drive by shooting..they shot someones prize alpacas! The owner woke up to find they all lying dead... What is wrong with people?

Well, I am happy to hear that Grizzly is on the mend and didn't get an eye shot or some other serious damage..


----------



## Ellie NY (Aug 27, 2010)

I've always bemoaned the fact that because I live in the city my kids and dog don't have a yard. Given this terrible story I'm seeing the benefits. I can't believe anyone would do such a thing - kid or adult! What could possibly posess someone to shoot a dog playing in their own yard. Sometimes, I just don't understand people.


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

This is truly appalling,poor sweet little Grizzly. and how disturbing for you.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

This makes me so mad and angry and just plain sad! I hope Grizzly is feeling better. I hope you will find a way to feel safe in your home. I can only imagine how violated you feel. Hugs and Belly Rubs.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

((((Grizzly)))) 
I think you or someone should contact a local TV station and see if they would do a story on this.
*That [email protected]#$%^&*()_+ person has to be stopped!*


----------



## charley_brown (Mar 6, 2011)

Whoever did that is a sicko. I hope you guys find out who did it. So sad. Glad your baby is okay!


----------



## Pattie (Jun 25, 2008)

I am so happy your baby is OK. How can someone do this kind of sick thing? I swear, sometimes I lose my sense of Polyannaism, when even my most positive thoughts retreat into the darkness.


----------



## Jplatthy (Jan 16, 2011)

WOW...I'm just reading this now...I want to really believe it was a freak accident and the kid who did it is afraid to admit he did it...my neighbor (12 yr old boy) plays with his air rifle and bb gun outdoors and we had a plastic fence around our patio and found bbs on the back patio and a piece of the gate with the impression of the bb on the ground...even with all this evidence and the fact that we had seen him numerous times shooting those guns he denied it! I don't think he would ever shoot one of the dogs because he likes them but the point is if someone was target practicing could someone have accidentally shot him? I am so GLAD he is ok....our lil guys are so small I just couldn't imagine if someone did that to one of mine....grrrrrr

I like the idea of video cameras......


----------



## wynne (Apr 30, 2011)

poor little guy. Glad that he is doing better.


----------



## jcarol (Mar 20, 2010)

I am so glad Grizzly is going to be ok. I can't imagine why anyone would do something like this on purpose although I know it happens. My husband lost a lab years ago on Christmas by someone trying out a new gun. It's good that you're warning others of what happened.


----------



## Cristina76 (Jan 7, 2007)

The Fussy Puppy Gang said:


> I know you said you live in a rural area, but what is the size of your parcel? Do you have open fencing or solid fencing?
> 
> We live on an acre and, after our German Shepherd was shot by a .22 in our own backyard, we replaced our corral fencing with a block wall along one side of our yard to block the view from the neighbors that we know did it. You can't shoot through a block wall. Our GSD survived, the shot was a through and through on his thigh, back to front.
> 
> ...


I live on an acre, the fence is just field fencing/horse fencing with chicken wire over it.. and the back yard butts up agains 3 neighbors yards.. two of the neighbors i'm sure didnt do it.. they swear they didint.. the other one wont talk to me.. and 2 weeks before Grizzaly was shot the neighbor i think might of done it spoke to one of the other two neighbors about there dog barking to much.. so it could just be a coincidence.. buti'm not sure.. my back yard is on a hill.. so there aren't really alot of places he could of been shot from. hmm i should take a pic of my back yard and post it.. maybe this weekend.. then you can see how weird it is.. lol


----------



## Cristina76 (Jan 7, 2007)

Thanks Everyone.. He is doing great.. I was told to be caredful with the video camera because if i point the video camera twords someones house i have to have there permission to do it.. So i'm still looking into this..

Jpatthy~ be careful an air riffle can do alot of damage.. i've learned it's like shooting a 22, and it can go pretty far. I have also learned, that you can put a ballon over the end of the riffle which acts as a silencer. So please please be careful.. I'm so lucky he didnt have alot of damage.. thank god for his long tangly hair..  lol

The neighbors kids are all my age late 20's early 30's and most of the dont live at home.. which makes this so much harder cause probably an adult did this. I know for sure 2 neighbors didnt do it.. Again everyone thank you for all the well wishes and belly rubs... Grizzly is loving them and is spoiled rotten..  I am trying to see if there is a way I could put up a different fence.. i also planted crape myrtles along the fence lines.. so in a few years that should take care of anyone being able to look or shoot through.. 

Its interesting the new hair from the wound site is a different color, dark brownish.. so it scares me every now and then cause it looks wet and i think OH NO!!! lol 

thank you again everyone


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Glad to hear Grizzly is on the mend. 

If I want to film my backyard and my neighbor's house gets in the picture...Oh well.


----------



## heatherk (Feb 24, 2011)

I read this when you first posted it, and, although I haven't responded until now, it scared me to DEATH. omg. I am SOOOO sorry that you had to go through that... I can't even imagine!!!! And, now I am even more paranoid/protective of my furbaby when he is outside...

People who do things like shoot innocent dogs just REALLY makes me mad... beyond mad, really, I mean, just absolutely FURIOUS...


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

OMG! This is insane. I am so sorry to hear some [email protected]#@ would shoot a little innocent dog. I wish you could find that person and shoot him/her full of BB"s!!!!!! Can you do a double fence? My guys have access to a 6 ft stockade locked fence when I am not home. When I am home, I often open the gate, which gives them access to the entire yard, which has a 4 foot locked post and rail fence. I am lucky because I live in a neighborhood that is very dog friendly. Mostly everyone around me has a pouch or multiple fur kids.

Hugs and kisses to your furboy!

Here is a picture of my set up....


----------



## Rita Nelson (Jul 13, 2009)

Jeremiah 17: 9 - The heart is deceitful above all things and desperately wicked; who can know it. IMHO this explains it all.


----------



## Cristina76 (Jan 7, 2007)

Thank you everyone.. Grizzly is doing great! They miss their freedom to go outside whenever.. I only shared this so we can all be aware... and thank you for your suggestions... I still haven't heard anything from the neighbors.. buti didn't expect too. Which makes me question my neighborhood and if this is somewhere I want to stay living. Thank you again!


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

Cristina76 said:


> ... I still haven't heard anything from the neighbors.. buti didn't expect too. Which makes me question my neighborhood and if this is somewhere I want to stay living. Thank you again!


Don't feel bad. We posted reward posters all over the neighborhood and no one came forward. We now know that no one here saw it happen.

It's very likely that no one in your neighborhood saw the shooting happen and no matter how much you suspect you "know" who did it, you need an eyewitness or physical evidence linking the culprit to the crime in order to charge him.

I'm glad Grizzly's healing and feeling fine. I hope you're able to block the view so he can't get a clear shot off again.

Sending hugs to Grizzly :hug:


----------

